# Could it ever happen in Spain ?



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

I posted an article on here last week showing that New Zealand had apparently come out TOP in terms of expats lifestyle, standard of living, a better option than anywhere else in the World ..... and then ONE WEEK LATER this ....... obviously it cant really happen in the same way in Spain if you are an EU passport holder - but the principal of "jobs for Nationals" - could that happen in Spain ?

Its been screamed about in the UK - which annoys me so much because at the end of the day its probably swings and roundabouts ..... one Country sends its expat workers home to free up jobs for their own ... and the receiving Country takes back its own Nationals keeping the numbers looking for work at the same level! so its a no win situation for anyone surely ??

Expats' paradise lost in New Zealand's jobs crisis - just weeks after it was named best place to make a fresh start | Mail Online


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Well, we must be on a direct wave-link today. I am just reading about this: 
Spanish health service feeling the strain of 10 million 'health tourists'

There has been "bad blood" (excuse the pun) at many Comunidad Valenciana hospitals for a long time and I know that in particular the Antequera authorities have been very concerned about this supposed "abuse" for a long time and have been very agressive re paperwork with non-Spaniards. 

As a HUGE fan of the Spanish Health Service (and s.o. who pays into it), I do have sympathy with those who are having to show the wisdom of Solomon in deciding health budgets. (Why do they always keep "pain" and "suffering"and reduce the number of nurses in skimpy uniforms?) 

As for New Zealand, it's definitely never been a place I've considered. It might be an over-simplification to say" rain, sheep, yokels" but I read recently that at any one time one in eight NZ nationals is living abroad. "grass, side, other, the, 
greener, the, always, on, is" (Shuffle!)


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Well, we must be on a direct wave-link today. I am just reading about this:
> Spanish health service feeling the strain of 10 million 'health tourists'
> 
> There has been "bad blood" (excuse the pun) at many Comunidad Valenciana hospitals for a long time and I know that in particular the Antequera authorities have been very concerned about this supposed "abuse" for a long time and have been very agressive re paperwork with non-Spaniards.
> ...


lol .. I agree its spooky today! Im going to a meeting soon so maybe the psychic link will be broken between us then!

I have just read the article on the Spanish Health Service and its a real dilemma for them. Im also a strong advocate of the system here and have paid into the system the entire time I have lived here .... both me and my OH have had the need to use the Hospital Costa del Sol and cant fault it ... I would hate to feel as a full time contributor, and citizen of Spain, that I may be viewed as someone taking advantage of the system and its services ... I feel like I should wear a badge to all appointments "Its ok I live here full time and pay my SS"!!!!

Im sure there are people who take advantage of the system ..... and will continue to do so .... but maybe its down the EU and those higher up who need to look again at the rules and try to tighten up on the ability for people to take that advantage ..... 

As for the nurses Steve ..... I cant help you there unless of course you want me, Jo, Tally and Chica to dress up in uniforms for you, maybe once year, just to keep your blood pressure up! :ranger:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> lol .. I agree its spooky today! Im going to a meeting soon so maybe the psychic link will be broken between us then!
> 
> As for the nurses Steve ..... I cant help you there unless of course you want me, Jo, Tally and Chica to dress up in uniforms for you, maybe once year, just to keep your blood pressure up! :ranger:


Oh no! I can't win!! If I say no to any of your suggestions, Jojo (hehe) will get offended, if I say yes then XTreme will be accusing me of scrounging looks at suspender belts or seamed stockings and if I say yes OR no then what will the other lovely ladies on this forum think? :juggle:

I think it's just best to thank you for the kind offer. It's my birthday next week so you can all send me videos privately!! (XTreme - no, I do NOT want yet another one of you and that poor, unsuspecting donkey. Tally - a NEW video please. I have seen the other one dozens of times and I still can't decide whether ......)


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Tally - a NEW video please. I have seen the other one dozens of times and I still can't decide whether ......)


....whether......?!?!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

As you say.... Hace un dia precioso. Veras como viene alguien y lo jode.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

OK, I understand - no new video for Steve just a new photo for the forum. Very becoming, O Fragrant One!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> OK, I understand - no new video for Steve just a new photo for the forum. Very becoming, O Fragrant One!


Thanks. It represents my mood. I was on a downer recently and having a *** - ergo "Smoking Mona" avatar.....this one is me smiling "sweetly" whilst pretending to listen...

By the way, who's screwing up your day??


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

My day is fine thanks. I was rather afraid somebody was going to burst your balloon!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm sure a large prick will be coming along soon...


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

...you should be so lucky!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

MIAOW!!!

Can I recommend a Danish to go along with that saucer of milk. Or has she left already??


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

One day, Taliban (aka TFO) and Steve will be less cryptic and many even understand their comments to each other. Until then, the rest of the visitors to this forum will have no chance!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Hi Tally.....like the new photo of you!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Hi Tally.....like the new photo of you!


Yes, me too, very sophisticated!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> One day, Taliban (aka TFO) and Steve will be less cryptic and many even understand their comments to each other. Until then, the rest of the visitors to this forum will have no chance!


Well, I have no idea what your cryptic comments mean either, I will obviously have to send for a decoder - I think Jo is back now, isnt she??


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Hi Tally.....like the new photo of you!


:redface: a compliment? thank you


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> I'm sure a large prick will be coming along soon...


...and here is XTreme!! Good evening, donkeys fed and watered?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> Yes, me too, very sophisticated!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Moi?? Sophisticated?!!:spit: And they say the camera never lies!!

Tally.xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> ...and here is XTreme!! Good evening, donkeys fed and watered?


Yeh....everything fine Steve. Had to get feeding straw earlier on......which meant climbing to the top of a few hundred bales and getting the best stuff out.
Then jamming the car full of it......by the time I got to the animal caves I looked like the bloody Wicker Man!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Job for the wife!! You should be at home resting, beer in hand and feet up with the donkeys.

I thought you had her better trained


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Job for the wife!! You should be at home resting, beer in hand and feet up with the donkeys.
> 
> I thought you had her better trained


I don't drink Steve......can't because I'm a chronic migraine sufferer.....and alcohol is a trigger for me! 

I got breathalysed here three years ago.....the cops were flabbergasted cos I don't think they'd ever seen a zero before in this town!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

well we´re going for a swim to cool down, Its lovely at night with the pool lights on!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Mind those mozzies. They've been feasting on me lately. 

Tally.xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

XTreme, I know but it's the thought that counts! 

Same as me. Last time I was pulled was at 5 in the morning with a car full of absolutely xxxxed teenagers who I had peeled out of a Benidorm disco 30 minutes earlier. 

The officer made me take another test as he said that the unit must be faulty! I could have argued with him but (a) I did not fancy a smack in the mouth from the truncheon he was swinging (b) one of the girls was desp to go to the loo and (c) another asked very loudly in Norwegian if she should go and "look after" the officer as that was how she had got off when she was stopped for not wearing a helmet a few weeks earlier. Although she was slurring her words in Norwegian I had a horrible vision that she might be more visual and of us all being locked away! I just smiled sweetly and blew into the new meter! Zero again, one very irritated officer. 

BTW, this was at a police road block where there were teams of officers and gruistas. Is that legal to "just" pull people at random? No. Would I argue against the police? NO!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Last time I was pulled was at 5 in the morning with a car full of absolutely xxxxed teenagers who I had peeled out of a Benidorm disco 30 minutes earlier.
> 
> Is that legal to "just" pull people at random?


Steve, you just make it too easy for us!!!:eyebrows:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Mmm, back to code? Too cryptic for me.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Yeh....everything fine Steve. Had to get feeding straw earlier on......which meant climbing to the top of a few hundred bales and getting the best stuff out.
> Then jamming the car full of it......by the time I got to the animal caves I looked like the bloody Wicker Man!


How do you get hold of one of these caves then? Do they come with the house?? Or are they assigned and rented like allotments???


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> How do you get hold of one of these caves then? Do they come with the house?? Or are they assigned and rented like allotments???


They're part of a complex of caves owned by a Spanish builder who's a client of mine.

We have an arrangement that suits us both.....he has his websites done at no charge and we have the site for our animals.


----------

